# Grouper



## thesongthatilike (Oct 10, 2007)

I have 2 lbs of fresh grouper any recipes or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 10, 2007)

I like to grill or pan saute/griddle (salt/pepper/lime) and then when almost done slather on some pesto, top with some freshly grated parmesan cheese and stick under the broiler.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 10, 2007)

I love grilled fish.  The last I tried was salmon and it fell apart. I love Parmesan.  Lemon and butter is all I've added to fish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 10, 2007)

When you grill fish you want to be sure to coat the grill with oil - this can be done with a rolled up paper towel and tongs.  Drizzle oil on paper towel, hold with tongs and coat grill area you will be using.

Also, turn the fish once and make sure you have a large enough spatula.  Watch the fish cook from the bottom up - when that cooked part has almost reached the center carefully turn it over.  Once it almost reaches the center again remove it and tent it to finish the cooking process.

You can also marinate in a basic Asian style marinade - soy, dry sherry, sesame oil, spring onions, sesame seeds, brown sugar.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tip and grilling.

Love the ideas you have about preparing the fish.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

^^^Bumping to the top^^^

So my DH wants to cook this in a pan.  We have crab legs to go with.  I don't want the fish to cook up mushy whats the best way to cook it?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

Are we still talking Grouper Miss Song?


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

yep
same ol song. lol

Thought we were going to grill the grouper, but that is not how he wants it done.

How ya been?


----------



## Constance (Oct 29, 2007)

Kim dips them in Zatarain's fish fry, and pan-fries them. What a fish sandwich!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

By in a pan...does he want on top of the stove, or would in a pan, in the oven work?

Fine & You?


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

Constance said:


> Kim dips them in Zatarain's fish fry, and pan-fries them. What a fish sandwich!


 

Love to fry fish.  One of my favorites past times as a child.


DH wants it cooked on stove top.

Great to hear, Bob.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

On top of stove....Fried would be good! Blackened would work. Sauted in butter, maybe with lemon, a little garlic powder, finish with parsley or dill. Or you could saute and go cajun/creole seasonings, maybe throw in some finely diced onion, celery, bell pepper.


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

That is what he likes...blackened.  Never eaten it blackened let alone cook it.
Cajun sounds good.  We like spicy foods.

All I knew to do was saute with butter and lemon pepper.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

Heavily seasoned (cajun/creole) and blackened in a smoking hot cast iron skillet is good!
It creates a lot of smoke. I usually do this out side on a fish cooker. Inside it will challenge your vent/range hood. I'm getting hungry thinking about sauted grouper, with butter, lemon, cajun/crele seasonings, onion, bell pepper, celery, parsley, green onion, maybe a few shrimp thrown in for good measure....Yep I'm hungry!!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh yeah shrimp.  I forgot he wants shrimp to go with not the crab legs.

Don't have a fish cooker tho.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 29, 2007)

grouper is great for fish tacos ...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

Then go with the Saute idea....with some/all of the veggies and creole/cajun seasonings. Think about the sauted vegetables as a "relish" on top/around the fish along along with the shrimp! Now I am starving!!!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

I would be willing to try that.  Can't say that for DH.  I like the sound of that a lot.  How do you go about it?


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

I am famished!  I want fish.  NOW!

We deep fried a turkey yesterday, so I have at least a couple of days of turkey sandwiches, salads and whatever.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 29, 2007)

I usualy do something like this in the oven. On the stove top, I think I would use two pans...Sauted the veggies, and seasonings in one pan until crisp tender. Keep warm. Saute the fish in another with butter/seasoning/lemon. Plate the fish, quickly saute the shrimp (they want take long) Place the shrimp on top of the fish, and top with the veggies. (or veggies on fish then shrimp) Squeeze some lemon over all of it. I gotta eat something quick!!


----------



## thesongthatilike (Oct 29, 2007)

Sounds good to me.  I'll need to gather a few ingredients, and give it a go.


----------

